

Is Uber really cheaper than a taxi? - bpolania
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-versus-taxi-california-2015-6?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Wednesday%20Friday%29%202015-06-17&utm_content=BISelect

======
Nadya
Irrelevant. Uber is more convenient than a taxi and people are willing to pay
extra for convenience.

------
dudul
Who ever said that Uber is cheaper than a cab? Their strength is to provide
great service and convinience not to be cheap.

~~~
bpolania
Don't know there, but here in Miami is definitely cheaper than taxis

